# My new guy...



## beantickler (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello. This is a little update of Snibs male Chacoan that I bought from him. I sold my red male due to some severve aggression that came around 30 inches... I got this big boy on Tuesday and he seems very happy in his new palace... He likes lounging by his pond watching his pet fish swim around. He also likes his slate tile corner of the room where his outside bask is set. Pictures to follow...


----------



## beantickler (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Walter1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Bean- Nice going. Great when works well for all.


----------



## beantickler (Jun 22, 2016)

I changed every bulb in his room to 5000k led bulbs... here is what he looks like now...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## beantickler (Jun 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## beantickler (Jun 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks like he made himself right at home. Very handsome


----------



## beantickler (Jul 8, 2016)

I have some video to upload as soon as i figure out how... lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sr3052 (Jul 16, 2016)

beantickler said:


> Hello. This is a little update of Snibs male Chacoan that I bought from him. I sold my red male due to some severve aggression that came around 30 inches... I got this big boy on Tuesday and he seems very happy in his new palace... He likes lounging by his pond watching his pet fish swim around. He also likes his slate tile corner of the room where his outside bask is set. Pictures to follow...


I'm curious the red male did you have him from a hatchling before the aggression started.And was it that bad that you couldn't get him under control that must of been hard to just give him up like that.


----------



## beantickler (Jul 26, 2016)

sr3052 said:


> I'm curious the red male did you have him from a hatchling before the aggression started.And was it that bad that you couldn't get him under control that must of been hard to just give him up like that.


I could have swore I replied to this a long time ago... Im sorry... It was very hard but he would hiss and lunge mouth open at me when trying to get him out of his enclosure. He tried to bite my daughter's face once. I could handle him but no one else in my house would go near him. 

The new guy is pretty different in almost every way. He does this weird thing where he opens his mouth and puts your fingers or toes or even my daughter's balled up fist in his mouth and just kinda nibbles. Not hard at all but kinda strange. He moves on after a few seconds. Also he is non stop pushing stuff around. His mulch and bedding all day and at night he walks around on carpet just trying to push it... haha. This new tegu sheds much better and more frequent than the red did. He also does not like turkey as much as the red did. Some day's he wont even touch it. I feel like im rambling about day to day stuff now so...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 26, 2016)

beantickler said:


> I could have swore I replied to this a long time ago... Im sorry... It was very hard but he would hiss and lunge mouth open at me when trying to get him out of his enclosure. He tried to bite my daughter's face once. I could handle him but no one else in my house would go near him.
> 
> The new guy is pretty different in almost every way. He does this weird thing where he opens his mouth and puts your fingers or toes or even my daughter's balled up fist in his mouth and just kinda nibbles. Not hard at all but kinda strange. He moves on after a few seconds. Also he is non stop pushing stuff around. His mulch and bedding all day and at night he walks around on carpet just trying to push it... haha. This new tegu sheds much better and more frequent than the red did. He also does not like turkey as much as the red did. Some day's he wont even touch it. I feel like im rambling about day to day stuff now so...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Well buddy, I'm a sucker for Argies!


----------

